
Uber/Hyperloop VC Pishevar funding California secession movement - donttazeme
https://www.change.org/p/shervin-pishevar-condemn-shervin-pishevar-for-advocating-california-secede-from-the-union
======
xname2
If Calexit really happens (it will not), tech companies will flood out. Where
will be their best choice, NYC? Dallas?

~~~
kevinstubbs
Seattle probably. Tech scene here is already growing massively, thanks in no
small part to Microsoft, Amazon, Google and Facebook.

------
donttazeme
It would destroy the US and Cali economy. So goofy.

